

Vermeer in Manhattan - prismatic
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/08/04/vermeer-in-manhattan/

======
globuous
For those interested in Vermeer, I highly recommand the movie called Tim's
Vermeer [1][2]. It's about some graphic designer who's never painted
(according to the movie) using mechanical/optical setups to paint scenes in
order to acheive Vermeer's painting style. The final result is absolutely
impressive in my opinion and the whole movie is a good watch.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim%27s_Vermeer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim%27s_Vermeer)
[2]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3089388/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3089388/)

